# All right! I'm going to Gunsite!



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I finally got my enrollment confirmation yesterday. I'm scheduled for the Vets 250 pistol course in July. This is the pistol course Gunsite is offering free to returning veterans from OIF and OEF. Basically all I need to do is buy ammo and find a place to sleep somewhere around Paulden or Chino Valley.

I've long wanted to attend Gunsite, and proximity to the famed "Raven Ranch" is one reason I decided to move to Arizona. I've been to several other upper-level course at various other schools, but Gunsite is the Big Kahuna, the Granddaddy of all the shooting academies.

Naturally, I will use a Glock 9mm for the training. I'll bring my 17 as primary, with the 26 as backup. I know, I know - Gunsite is the home of the 1911. But I prefer Glocks for defense to any 1911.

I'll use one of Galco's thermoplastic holsters and a double mag pouch. Belt will be a Galco Instructors Belt.

Course requirement is 1000 rounds of blasting ammo, plus 50 rounds of frangibles for the simulators. I'll just get a bunch of Wal-Mart WWB and pick up the frangibles at Scottsdale Gun Club or similar.

I'm excited about getting the Gunsite training, and finally joining the Order of the Raven. I'll take notes on the course and post a report here. I wish I could have gone while Col. Cooper was still alive, but you can't have everything.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's great. Take some pictures if you have time and give us a full report when you get back. Good shooting.:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats Mike. I'm jealous. Not of the glocks, but of the course. Can't wait to hear the report from you.
ENJOY and Learn.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I got to play Pebble Beach once...

I'm guessing this will have the same feeling... Enjoy!

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm super jealous!


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Good Luck, I'm jealous too. I'd give my left one to get to go to Gunsite. Like Baldy said, give us a report.:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Jealous! :smt019


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would love to get to go to a Gunsite class! It may have to wait a year or two unfortunately.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Leave the ankle rig at home, please. We don't want you getting picked on by the big kids. :anim_lol::anim_lol:

Have fun, look forward to your post-post. :smt023


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

Let me know when the free pistol course for plain old ordinary citizens will be offered. I'll be first in line!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I got to play Pebble Beach once...
> 
> JeffWard


and?......... don't leave us hanging man.:smt076

Mike, when you going?


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

I bet you have a good time. My Scout Troop does "flags" for the annual Friends of NRA Banquet here locally. We bought raffle tickets for Gunsight training one year... Five Bucks... As Maxwell Smart would say, "Missed by that much!' (One number off...) Should have spent $10. :smt076

-101-

P.S. I keep seeing Todd's tag line...



Todd said:


> Just because an answer's simple, it doesn't mean it's not the answer.


...and wanting to add: Just because an answer's simple doesn't mean it's easy.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats, Mike!


Mike Barham said:


> (snip)
> 
> Naturally, I will use a Glock 9mm for the training. I'll bring my 17 as primary, with the 26 as backup. I know, I know - Gunsite is the home of the 1911. But I prefer Glocks for defense to any 1911.
> 
> (snip)


I'd be interested in knowing if there is any obvious anti-Glock bias on display during the course, and the nature of same, if present. With the overwhelming Glock presence in LE, I'd think that they should be used to seeing them by now, but I also wonder what any official vs. unofficial/personal (instructor) positions might be.

Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Great! Keep us posted!

I'm not jealous, I'm envious!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

niadhf said:


> and?......... don't leave us hanging man.:smt076


I shot somewhere between 85 and 95... depending on how many attempts you count over the ocean with the wind whipping trying to hit shots I'd NEVER attempt if it were serious! I played the tips, Dad played mostly one up (the blues?) I birdied 7, wth a 6 iron I think... and a chip!

JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes and jealousy, fellas! :mrgreen:

The course is July 21-25.

I doubt there will be anti-Glock bias. Glocks have been around for decades now, and heck, even one of Col. Cooper's daughters packs a Glock. Going back to the first-ever interview I read with Col. Cooper, in the early 80's, the prevailing philosophy there seems to be, "Bring what you carry. We'll show you how to _use_ it."

I am sure I'll secretly be deemed a pansy for bring a 9mm, though.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

July 21st???

Just enjoy watching the $2000 1911's puke in the dust and heat.

Lotsa agua in the camel-pack...

But then, if it's mostly Iraq and Afgan vets... you'll see lots of modern plastic-fantastics...

Have fun


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Gunsite's in the high desert. It's much cooler there than here in Phoenix.

I'm not a big Camelbak fan. One of my goals in Afghanistan was to never put a drop of water in my "personal hydration system." I made it. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike,

Got 2 questions to ask when you are up there:

1. Does Ted Yost still run the gunsmithy?
2. Are the Caspian based Gunsite GSPs (not the Colt CGPs) still available (missing from their web) and if so... how much?

Thx.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as I know, Ted Yost left Gunsite several years ago. He has a shop in Tempe, AZ: http://www.heirloomprecision.com/.

I don't think Gunsite is doing GSPs as semi-production items anymore, but I will ask. I believe Gunsite had/has deals with Colt and S&W for "Gunsite pistols."


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Off the Gunsite topic, but why on earth would you make it a goal not to load up with water in the desert??? Having been to 2 deserts, hydration would seem a priority.

No disresepect. I have read many of your posts and know you to be a well grounded individual!:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

All the schools I've been to provide coolers full of water just behind the firing line. I don't see a point in wearing an uncomfortable CamelBak if I can just drink water while I load magazines. 

In Afghanistan, the only time anyone really used a CamelBak was on a long foot patrol. There was always bottled water available when working in the base/FOB/COP, in stationary defense, or on mounted patrol.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've read a few posts about stuff from Gunsite, but how about a follow up here? I have been convince my wife how much I need to go myself! Mostly I guess, I just want to hear about how much fun it was!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have pages and pages of notes I am working on transposing into a series of posts. I had National Guard drill the weekend after Gunsite, so I haven't had much time to work on my course review. Patience, my friends, patience! :mrgreen:


----------

